# Mopar OEM Ram Diesel Cold Weather Grille Cover 03-08



## roadrnnr (Mar 21, 2007)

Selling this from my 07 Ram.

Used only last winter.

Like new

Mopar Cold Weather Grille Cover (Part #82208646) mounts to the radiator inside of grille/hood and includes four individual air intake openings to provide full control of air flow to radiator.

Provides for quicker warm-up time and better engine temperature control in the winter, which means less stress on the engine. (Same cover offered in Cold Weather Kit PN# M82208721.)

For Diesel Engines only.


$80.00


----------



## Red_Rattler (Feb 28, 2001)

Sweet...... pm sent!


----------



## roadrnnr (Mar 21, 2007)

roadrnnr;596988 said:


> Selling this from my 07 Ram.
> 
> Used only last winter.
> 
> ...


----------



## Red_Rattler (Feb 28, 2001)

Had to work late I'll be giving you a call tomorrow. Can you give me an idea on shipping to 53925. Thanks, Jake


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Still have this or has it been sold?


----------



## roadrnnr (Mar 21, 2007)

JohnnyU;691886 said:


> Still have this or has it been sold?


Sold sorry


----------

